# An Onion Stuck With Cloves



## akopian (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm a real novice in the kitchen. I've never seem to get anywhere because I run into things I don't understand and cannot find anything that explains it. Cooking authors always seem to assume a knowledge that I just don't have. Maybe this place will solve my problem and I can get past my frustrations. So here's the latest thing I've encountered: What is an onion stuck with cloves?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

You take a whole onion (you know what that is). You peel it (you know how to do that). You take however many whole cloves (those really spicy-smelling brown spice things that look kind of like short nails; the things people stick into a whole ham sometimes) the recipe says to use. Okay so far? Now comes the tricky part: take a fork and stab the onion a few times (assuming you need to use more than one clove). Take the cloves and stick the pointy ends into some of the holes, pushing them all the way in. There you are: an onion stuck with cloves! See how simple?

If the recipe doesn't say how many cloves to use, just use one or two; they have a very strong flavor that can overpower everything else, and used this way they're meant to just add a hint of their tang.

BTW: not everyone sticks the onion with a fork, but I find that way it takes less pressure to push in the clove. Less pressure and I'm less likely to knock off that little ball at the nonpointy end.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akopian (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you very much  Helps a bunch.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Suzanne, you're a born teacher.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

And its technical name is a _Piquet_. Usually the cloves are anchoring bay leaves to the onion, as well.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

No kidding. That was great.

Jock


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Since forever my mom always makes her chicken stock with a Piquet!
Being a dough head I never knew there was a name.
I just jam them into the onion, but now I'll use a fork!
Thx


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Just to add, (since Jim beat me to this one) the Piquet onion technique is used in the classic preparation of Bechamel.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I believe that two or three cloves in a small peeled whole onion is what I remember from Professional Cooking or was it Professional Cook?

Anyway, that's the way I do it (without using forks)! I find a certain pleasure in pushing those pesky little fat clove daggers into the onion! 

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's revenge for all those tears, right?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

It may be due to my indignity that the last of three Maid Rites closed their doors in the Twin City area. Then on the other hand, an email to Maid Rite headquarters shows that none of the three were legitimate Maid Rites franchisees in the first place!



doc


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Akopian asked for the why not just the how you numbskulls(who I love dearly!)

The reason my good man is in order not to lose the cloves in the soup or other preperation. Similiar to a bouqet garni(herbs tied in a rope. or in cloth and a rope). This means that A. If the preperation isn't strained in the end, the cloves don't get lost only to be found in someones widsom tooth. And B. You can remove it while cooking if the flavor get's too strong.

But How Ever. If your dish is going to get strained(like stock for eg.) and you don't think the amount of cloves you put would overwhelm the dish for the time you're planning on cooking it. Ignore that whole dumb thing.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Actually Akopian asked "what", not how or why. Therefore we answered the question and more! Not bad for a bunch of numbskulls huh? And we love you too Shahar


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Stand corrected. I'll down grade y'all on my list to numbs. How bout that?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

works for me!


----------

